# What happened



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

On trying to log in today after several attempts failed I had to put in a code aswell.... I must admit I did find this hard as sometimes I have sight problems.... anyhow im sure i put my correct details in so what happened please?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im unsure about this im afraid, all is ok with the forum database (i just checked it)

Maybe you mis typed your password?

Sorry I cant help more


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou.............. yes maybe I had


----------

